# Sunset through lifeguard tower



## Chase (Apr 13, 2003)

Ok, I'll be the first to post one of my photos and hopefully get this forum off on the right foot. I am definitely no where near being a pro, and I think I still need a lot of work to start getting higher quality shots, but this is still one of my favorites.

Please let me know what you think...


----------



## IntoPhotography (Apr 16, 2003)

I like the effect of the sun shining through the tower, nicely done.

It would be nice if the quality of the scan was a bit better, that may improve on the colors a little as well.

Overall though, nice shot.


----------



## photobug (Apr 25, 2003)

Nice shot. I'm guessing the original is a bit sharper because of the artifacts around the text.

Question- did the star just happen or did you use a filter?

Jim


----------



## Chase (Apr 30, 2003)

The star pattern was a result of me deliberately setting the f-stop as high as possible. The higher the f-stop, the more "points" on the star...or so I am told. Haven't had a chance to try it too many times, but it was definitely shot without any filters.

I am going to have to try to find the negative and run it through my slide scanner one of these days, the scan above was done on a real cheap flatbed scanner.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## photobug (May 1, 2003)

Slide scanner [insert drool here]. I'll have to settle for the slide copy attachment I bought last night for the 4500.

Looking forward to what that shot looks like with a decent scan.


----------



## AnonymousCoward (May 15, 2003)

I hate this picture!

Great photo indeed but it makes me want to go surfing ... and it will be awhile before I get back to Southern Cal. I'll have to settle with a summer of wakeboarding.


----------

